# Muzzleloader Bore Light ?



## Kicking Bird (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi All,

I just picked up this Drop In Muzzleloader Bore Light from a Gun Show and I was wondering If the light Is suppose to be Green ? I guess It will work and It light's up the Barrel real well but has a Green tint to It, Has anyone ever seen a Green Bore Light ? And Is there a reason for being Green ?


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe less glare?


----------



## frankwright (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a little skinny Streamlight that takes AAAA batteries. It is green and I have dropped it down the barrel of my Muzzleloaders and it seems to work well.
Maybe the green cuts glare.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 28, 2011)

thats what the guy used to bore sight mine with, had a green laser on it


----------



## j_seph (Sep 28, 2011)

this is used to boresight isn't it


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 28, 2011)

j_seph said:


> this is used to boresight isn't it



No Sir,since muzzleloaders are closed on the breech end,the light slides down the barrel and allows you to see inside. These little lights work good, but in my experience are pretty fragile.


----------



## donald-f (Sep 28, 2011)

It would appear to me a "bore sight" is used to sight in to get close, and a "bore light" would be to light up the barrel.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 28, 2011)

donald-f said:


> It would appear to me a "bore sight" is used to sight in to get close, and a "bore light" would be to light up the barrel.


Sometimes it's hard to tell what some folks on here are trying to say or may have meant to say!


----------



## Kicking Bird (Sep 28, 2011)

This Is a Bore Light, Like FishFryer say's It just drop's down the Barrel and It light's It up real good you just got that green tint, It's about 38 Cal. In diameter and 1 3/8" Long, I'll try and get a down the barrel picture later, Thank's for the reply's/Info.,

Here's a picture down the Barrel of my 50 Cal. TC Hawken, It was hard to get a good picture,


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 28, 2011)

WHOA!!!!!!!!! Is that thing LOADED?????


----------



## Kicking Bird (Sep 28, 2011)

Nope that Rifle aint loaded, That's a picture with the Bore Light droped to the bottom of the Barrel,


----------



## donald-f (Sep 29, 2011)

Well it does look clean with no pitting.


----------



## leoparddog (Sep 29, 2011)

fishfryer said:


> These little lights work good, but in my experience are pretty fragile.



I bought one and it was pretty fragile, it soon became a piece of junk in my shooting box.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Sep 30, 2011)

Mines green also!! If you are going to buy a older gun it's nice to see the condition of the barrel. You sure can't get rough with one.


----------



## mmarkey (Sep 7, 2012)

I've had a couple of these lights for years now. I'm looking for one that will fit in a .36 Cal Bore.


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Sep 7, 2012)

These lights are great. Used them for a while now. Anytime I am looking at a muzzle loader I use one. I agree Mike it would be nice to have a smaller one.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Sep 7, 2012)

Let it slide down the barrel real slow, they last a lot longer!!
Bernie Goldsmith
Field Rep.
NMLRA


----------



## Desert Rat (Sep 8, 2012)

mlandrum said:


> WHOA!!!!!!!!! Is that thing LOADED?????



Yes, it's for shooting at night.


----------

